# Suggest some music for me?



## Hakoda (May 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm really bored of my music and I'd like some people to suggest some new music for me. I'm usually an Alternative Rock/Rock guy but I can be flexible with Pop. I absolutely hate screaming or rap in a song. Basically I like to be able to listen to the lyrics of the song.  



Spoiler: My artist list: (pathetic, really which is why I need more)



The All-American Rejects
Augustana
Between the Trees
Blink 182
Blue October
Boys Like Girls
Coldplay
Daughtry
Fall Out Boy
Foo Fighters
The Fray
Good Charlotte
Green Day
Hoobastank
Imogen heap
The Killers
King of Leon
Lifehouse
Motion City Soundtrack
My Chemical Romance
New Found Glory
The Offspring
OneRepublic
Owl City
Panic! At the Disco
Parachute
Paramore
Plain White T's
Red hot Chili Peppers
Rise Against
Safety Suit
The Script
Sherwood
Snow Patrol
Switchfoot
Theory of a Dead Man
Third Eye Blind
Train 
We the Kings
Weezer


----------



## bdr9 (May 22, 2010)

You like good music.


----------



## vidiopro (May 22, 2010)

You can look into some of my favorite bands as of now.

~Saosin
~Anberlin
~Circa Survive
~Anthony Green(singer for circa survive but his solo album is nice acoustic stuff)
~Coheed and Cambria (everything is good except for their last cd they just made)

I'm really picky to what I listen to, sorry it isn't much but I hope it  helps somewhat.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Muse
Three Days Grace
Lady Gaga
abingdon boys school
G-Dragon

Should be good for your taste in music. Which is a good one


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Hachibei (May 22, 2010)

Hmm, we seem to like a lot of similar music.

Try listening to some Thrice, all of their albums are pretty good. Here's one of my favorite songs by them:


----------



## tk_saturn (May 22, 2010)

Considering some of the artists you have listed, it's criminal that Nivana is missing.

Nevermind.

Two of my favourites are 'The Cure',


Client:




OceanLab


Lisa Moorish


'Imogen Heap' as a solo artist sucks big time, ditch her for 'frou frou' instead, of which she was a member.


I'd also recommend Leona Naess.

I also love Hybrid's mix of Brother Brown's under the water, which is similar to:


Along with Hybrid's finished symphony


and who could forget the increedible P.W.E.I




Moby, but not as you know him. I actually brought that.


I love Goldfrapp's Rocket


Mr Friday night


Her mum is a judge in the Austrailian pop idol


Placebo



Milk Inc


Ebeneezer Goode 


My all time favourite


----------

